# Fast Selling, Low Risk, High Profit... Reese's Peanut Butter Cups!



## CoffeeCups (Mar 25, 2013)

Product name: Reese's Peanut Butter Cups 3 pack.

Box: 40 packs

Useful selling fact; 1 million packs are sold in the UK every month - these will sell well on the counter top

Sell price:

1 box £26.50 ex. VAT

3 boxes £75.00 ex. VAT

If you would like more information on this product, why not give us a call on 0114 2489416 and let us prove to you there is money to be made!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i fu****g love these









i have a 1kg bag that was bought for me as a leaving present. I could eat them till i vomit!


----------



## CoffeeCups (Mar 25, 2013)

Then you need to be following us on Twitter - @coffeecupstweet we are giving away free boxes in our weekly promotions.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i don't tweet







having worked in IT for 13 years, the last thing i need is one more way to ignore my girlfriend


----------

